# Multiple domain names on dynamic IP



## molofishy (Jan 23, 2022)

I have a dynamic IP address on my home built server and I'm using the free noip.com service to fix it to a static domain name ("example.ddns.net").

Say I register multiple domain names... e.g.: www.pizzahouse.com; www.burgerhouse.com..
How can I host both domains on my apache server through a single dynamic IP?

Thanks,
Oliver


----------



## im (Jan 23, 2022)

Please google about "name based virtual hosting" and how to setup it for your favorite web server.
Apache and nginx are support it exactly.
There are no differences for virtual hosting with "static IP" and "dynamic IP + ddns".
In my opinion, if your IP changes very often then buying a commercial hosting might be a better choice.


----------



## molofishy (Jan 23, 2022)

Thanks - looks exactly what I'm looking for!
My IP only changes every few weeks; so if I point the domain name to my "dynamic IP + ddns", hopefully it should work.


----------



## tingo (Feb 2, 2022)

I can confirm that it does work - have been running that way for many, many years now.


----------

